# Midwest Custom Flyrods.



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I finally got my custom flyrod on order and it will be in at the end of the month. I ordered a 9' 6wt Green matrix with all black and green hardware. I couldnt believe how affordable a custom is. Im so impressed with his work. 
I think this will make an awesome smallie rod. I know a couple of guys that have got rods from Steve and are not disappointed. Check them out guys.
www.midwestcustomflyrods.com


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

got me one from midwest custom. steve is a great guy and a great rod builder! here is my custom rod from him. its a 7wt black matrix blank with a windowed matrix reel seat and fighting butt with my name in the window and on the rod. great rod! has spiral on the ferrule and also a couple measure marks for steelies. all for the price of a tfo pro


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve at Midwest Custom really does some fine work. I don't have one of his rods, I build my own, but I've seen enough of his work to know it's top notch.

J.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just ordered my blank from cts in new zealand, its a 9' 4wt 4pc in colbalt blue and should be here within a month for steve(midwest custom) to build. CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

found the colors of the cts blanks. colbalt is awesome! steve will hook that bad boy up. no doubt!! http://www.ctsfishing.com/colors.htm


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool! I am sure Steve will turn it into a work of art! So far his work has been really beauty's and I look forward to having a rod built also.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I told him I would like a tiger maple or maple burl reel seat and the rest is up to him. I think that the blond color reel seat will compliment the colbalt nicely.
Plus with his creativity its goin to be awsome!!!!!!


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Good stuff! Steve really does a great job on his work and stands behind it.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I like the blonde look also. look at number 220 the blonde burl. looks great with the cobalt color. http://www.mudhole.com/docs/fly2.html


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I had a friend turn a custom Maple Burl insert for one of my seats, and it looks great. On a darker blue blank, the maple insert with black hardware looks really good in my opinion. Thomas & Thomas uses the maple/black hardware combo on their LPS rods which has a dark blue blank, and I think those rods are quite striking.

J.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya that would look great too!


----------

